# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] TV Samsung 32" UE32F5000AW

## KOKAR

πωλείται TV Samsung 32" UE32F5000AW με πρόβλημα στον φωτισμό, εχει ήχο κανονικά αλλα δεν δείχνει τίποτα
για ανταλλακτικά η για επισκευή
https://www.samsung.com/gr/support/m...E32F5000AWXXH/


ΤΙΜΗ 30 ΕΥΡΩ

TV Samsung 32 UE32F5000AW.jpg

----------

